# No tiene porqué / por qué trasladarse



## nurols

Hola a todos: 

a ver si alguien me resuelve esta duda: 

El coste no tiene *porqué / por qué* trasladarse a nuestro país. No sé cómo debo escribirlo... 

Gracias!


----------



## MVM1912

Hola, nurols

"El coste no tiene *por qué...

*Recuerda que "porqué" es un sustantivo.

Qué tengas un buen día


----------



## St. Nick

Hola

Optaría yo por la primera, "porqué," el sustantivo y complemento directo de 'tener.'


----------



## manxo

MVM1912 said:


> Hola, nurols
> 
> "El coste no tiene *por qué...
> 
> *Recuerda que "porqué" es un sustantivo.
> 
> Qué tengas un buen día



De acuerdo.


----------



## St. Nick

Hi MVM.  I didn't see your suggestion until after I posted mine.


----------



## MVM1912

Este es un hilo donde se ha discutido bastante este tema.

Si os apetece, échadle un vistazo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1226472


----------



## St. Nick

a) porqué
  Es un sustantivo masculino que equivale a causa, motivo, razón, y se escribe con tilde por ser palabra aguda terminada en vocal. Puesto que se trata de un sustantivo, se usa normalmente precedido de artículo u otro determinante:
  No comprendo el porqué de tu actitud [= la razón de tu actitud].   Todo tiene su porqué [= su causa o su motivo].
  Como otros sustantivos, tiene plural:
  Hay que averiguar los porqués de este cambio de actitud.

  b) por qué
  Se trata de la secuencia formada por la preposición por y el interrogativo o exclamativo qué (palabra tónica que se escribe con tilde diacrítica para distinguirla del relativo y de la conjunción que). Introduce oraciones interrogativas y exclamativas directas e indirectas:
  ¿Por qué no viniste ayer a la fiesta?   No comprendo por qué te pones así.    ¡Por qué calles más bonitas pasamos!

  Obsérvese que, a diferencia del sustantivo porqué, la secuencia por qué no puede sustituirse por términos como razón, causa o motivo.

_RAE_


----------



## nurols

Muchas gracias a todos!!! Si lo dejo como porqué, sería una oración subordinada sustantiva de CD??


----------



## manxo

Si dejas porqué estarás cometiendo una incorrección.


----------



## dexterciyo

MVM1912 said:


> Hola, nurols
> 
> "El coste no tiene *por qué...
> 
> *Recuerda que "porqué" es un sustantivo.
> 
> *Que* tengas un buen día





St. Nick said:


> Hola
> 
> Optaría yo por la primera, "porqué," el sustantivo y complemento directo de 'tener.'



No es ningún complemento directo: es la combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre _qué_. El sustantivo _porqué_ va acompañado de su artículo correspondiente.

Ejemplo: _Aquí tienes *el* porqué de tanto revuelo._


----------



## St. Nick

dexterciyo said:


> No es ningún complemento directo: es la combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre _qué_. El sustantivo _porqué_ va acompañado de su artículo correspondiente.
> 
> Ejemplo: _Aquí tienes *el* porqué de tanto revuelo._


Yes, Dexterciyo, we're already well aware of the names of the parts of speech, but what function is the phrase performing in this sentence?  Please translate the sentence to English, then reconcile your reasoning with the Academy's explanation.


----------



## dexterciyo

St. Nick said:


> Yes, Dexterciyo, we're already well aware of the names of the parts of speech, but what function is the phrase performing in this sentence?  Please translate the sentence to English, then reconcile your reasoning with the Academy's explanation.



Siento no contestar en inglés, pues me resulta más cómodo hacerlo en español; de todas formas, doy por seguro que me entenderás sin problemas.

La traducción al inglés podría ser algo como: _has no reason to..._
Es evidente que, en inglés, aparece un sustantivo que te puede llevar a inferir que en español se emplearía el susodicho _porqué_. Sin embargo, no es así.

En español no tendría sentido decir _no tiene *porqué*_, usado como un complemento directo, pues le sigue un verbo, que es al que afecta directamente la combinación *por qué*. Si sustituyes la palabra por 'razón', 'motivo' (sinónimos de _porqué_), verás el sinsentido.

Saludos.


----------



## St. Nick

Parece que el uso contradice a la Academia, pero muchas gracias por contestar.


----------



## dexterciyo

St. Nick said:


> Parece que el uso contradice a la Academia, pero muchas gracias por contestar.



¿De qué «Academia» hablas? La Real Academia Española dice lo siguiente:



> *2.* No debe confundirse con _por qué_, combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo _qué_: «¿Por qué me has hecho eso?» (GaMorales Lógica [Esp. 1990]); «Aún no sé por qué razón he venido» (Volpi Klingsor [Méx. 1999]); «—¡Que por qué! —exclamó» (RRosa Sebastián [Guat. 1994]). Es incorrecto anteponer en estos casos el artículo _el_:  «Seguramente tú tienes una teoría para explicar el por qué ocurre eso» (Cambio 16 [Esp.] 17.9.90). Obsérvese que, en esta oración, _por qué_ no es sustituible por _motivo_ o _razón_: *_para explicar el motivo ocurre eso_; debió decirse _para explicar por qué ocurre eso._
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=porqu%E9





> *b)* por qué
> 
> Se trata de la secuencia formada por la preposición _por_ y el interrogativo o exclamativo _qué_ (palabra tónica que se escribe con tilde diacrítica para distinguirla del relativo y de la conjunción que). Introduce oraciones interrogativas y exclamativas directas e indirectas:
> 
> _¿Por qué no viniste ayer a la fiesta?
> No comprendo por qué te pones así.
> ¡Por qué calles más bonitas pasamos!_
> 
> *Obsérvese que, a diferencia del sustantivo porqué, la secuencia por qué no puede sustituirse por términos como razón, causa o motivo.*
> 
> http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000018.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch8100821B76809110C12571B80038BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#ap27



Saludos.


----------



## mhp

Perhaps it is a foreigner thing, but I agree with St. Nick’s interpretation.  Checking the RAE databases, both forms seem to be used, but the spelling _por qué_ is more common.

_No tiene porqué darme explicaciones_ [Rafael Sánchez Ferlosio]
_Mire, padre, a mí no tiene por qué darme las gracias_ [Pedro Laín Entralgo]


----------



## inFusion

De acuerdo con MVM1912, manxo y dexterciyo, la única opción correcta es

"El coste no tiene* por qué* trasladarse a nuestro país."

Por cierto, 


mhp said:


> _No tiene porqué darme explicaciones_ [Rafael  Sánchez Ferlosio]


¿de dónde has sacado esta frase? Es incorrecta...


----------



## mhp

inFusion said:


> Por cierto,  ¿de dónde has sacado esta frase? Es incorrecta...


De aquí.

-Señora -cortó el Juez-; los motivos no hacen al caso. No tiene porqué darme explicaciones. Lo único que  deseo yo saber es si quiere o no quiere. 
- -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
 AÑO: 1956    
AUTOR: Sánchez Ferlosio, Rafael    
TÍTULO: El Jarama    
PAÍS: ESPAÑA    
TEMA: 12.Relato  extenso novela y otras formas similares    
PUBLICACIÓN: Destino (Barcelona), 1994


----------



## MALLUS

Mucho más sencillo: *por qué *se escribe separado cuando se encubre una pregunta en una afirmación. Tal es el caso de la frase anterior: "El coste no tiene* por qué* trasladarse a nuestro país". La pregunta sería ¿ *Por qué* tiene que trasladarse el coste a nuestro país ? Todo el mundo estará de acuerdo en que este "*por qué*" de pregunta se escribe separado. De igual manera lo escribiremos en la otra frase.

Por contra, "*el porqué*" de algo es "la razón, el motivo" de algo, y claramente se escribe junto y con acento, además de ir acompañado de artículo o adjetivo, puesto que es un sustantivo.

Ejemplos:

No conoce *el porqué* de esa decisión.

Debe existir *algún porqué* para estos crímenes.

No confundir con "*porque*" de respuesta (English "because"), que se escribe junto y sin acento.

La frase atribuída a Rafael Sánchez Ferlosio está mal escrita. Ese "*por qué*" se escribe separado y con tilde.


----------



## inFusion

mhp said:


> De aquí.
> 
> -Señora -cortó el Juez-; los motivos no hacen al caso. No tiene porqué darme explicaciones. Lo único que  deseo yo saber es si quiere o no quiere.
> - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> AÑO: 1956
> AUTOR: Sánchez Ferlosio, Rafael
> TÍTULO: El Jarama
> PAÍS: ESPAÑA
> TEMA: 12.Relato  extenso novela y otras formas similares
> PUBLICACIÓN: Destino (Barcelona), 1994


Pues se les coló a los editores... Esas cosas ocurren.


----------



## MALLUS

Como se suele decir, el mejor escribano hace un borrón.


----------



## swift

Citar es la salida fácil cuando no se tiene muchos argumentos. Por otro lado, la gramática española no tiene por qué entenderse desde la gramática inglesa; son dos sistemas distintos.

"No tiene por qué" es la única redacción correcta en el caso puntual que aparece en el mensaje original, pues significa "no hay razón para que...".

El ejemplo extraído del corpus de la RAE no demuestra nada; un error de imprenta no constituye argumento alguno.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

mhp said:


> De aquí.
> 
> -Señora -cortó el Juez-; los motivos no hacen al caso. No tiene porqué darme explicaciones. Lo único que deseo yo saber es si quiere o no quiere.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> AÑO: 1956
> AUTOR: Sánchez Ferlosio, Rafael
> TÍTULO: El Jarama
> PAÍS: ESPAÑA
> TEMA: 12.Relato extenso novela y otras formas similares
> PUBLICACIÓN: Destino (Barcelona), 1994


 

El mejor escribano echa un borrón.

_No tiene *por qué* darme explicaciones _sería lo correcto.
Un saludo


----------



## Aidanriley

St. Nick said:


> Parece que el uso contradice a la Academia, pero muchas gracias por contestar.


 


> Yes, Dexterciyo, we're already well aware of the names of the parts of speech, but what function is the phrase performing in this sentence? Please *translate the sentence to English, then reconcile your reasoning with the Academy's explanation*.


 
Why would he translate it to English? What does English have to do with Spanish?


mhp said:


> Perhaps it is a foreigner thing, but I agree with St. Nick’s interpretation. Checking the RAE databases, both forms seem to be used, but the spelling _por qué_ is more common.
> 
> _No tiene porqué darme explicaciones_ [Rafael Sánchez Ferlosio]
> _Mire, padre, a mí no tiene por qué darme las gracias_ [Pedro Laín Entralgo]


 

I sent them a consult e-mail with the exact example sentence from this thread, this was the reply:



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El caso concreto que usted plantea debe escribirse separado: _por qué._ Se trata de la combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo _qué:_ _«¿Por qué me has hecho eso?»_ (GaMorales _Lógica_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Aún no sé por qué razón he venido»_ (Volpi _Klingsor _[Méx. 1999]).
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


----------



## mhp

Thank you Aidanriley.

   Interestingly enough, another use of _porqué_ that seems reasonable to me is with _haber_ instead of _tener_---e.g. _no hay porqué dudarlo_. But judging by the reply from our friends and the Academy, I dare say this has to be written as two words also.


----------



## Aidanriley

mhp said:


> Thank you Aidanriley.
> 
> Interestingly enough, another use of _porqué_ that seems reasonable to me is with _haber_ instead of _tener_---e.g. _no hay porqué dudarlo_. *But judging by the reply from our friends and the Academy, I dare say this has to be written as two words also*.


 
Right, no hay razón/motivo/porqué dudarlo are all incorrect.

I think dexter made a very good point here.


> En español no tendría sentido decir _no tiene porqué_, usado como un complemento directo, pues le sigue un verbo, que es al que afecta directamente la combinación por qué. *Si sustituyes la palabra por 'razón', 'motivo' (sinónimos de porqué), verás el sinsentido.*


 
But what may be confusing for English speakers is that we say _there's no reason to doubt it_, which seems like it may be "no hay razón dudar de ello" since the infinitive _dudar_ is _to doubt_, but in Spanish the preposition is missing and it must be _no_ _hay razón/motivo *para* dudar de ello_ instead.


----------



## St. Nick

Aidanriley said:


> Why would he translate it to English? What does English have to do with Spanish?


Both are languages spoken by human beings that share common parts of speech.





Aidanriley said:


> I sent them a consult e-mail with the exact example sentence from this thread, this was the reply:





> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El caso concreto que usted plantea debe escribirse separado: _por qué._ Se trata de la combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo _qué:_ _«¿Por qué me has hecho eso?»_ (GaMorales _Lógica_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Aún no sé por qué razón he venido»_ (Volpi _Klingsor _[Méx. 1999]).
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


It seems as though the person who responded either skirted the issue or was unable to decipher the question.


Long ago, I chalked up the usage as idiom, and none of the responses to this thread have led me to think otherwise. No one has successfully explained the function of the phrase "por qué" in the context at issue.  Resorting to the word "razón" as an interpretation is at odds with the prescriptivist bent of the Academy.

But, that's okay. English, likewise, is loaded with common everyday expressions that cannot logically be broken down to their grammatical elements.


----------



## Aidanriley

St. Nick said:


> Both are languages spoken by human beings that share common parts of speech.It seems as though the person who responded either skirted the issue or was unable to decipher the question.
> 
> 
> Long ago, I chalked up the usage as idiom, and none of the responses to this thread have led me to think otherwise. No one has successfully explained the function of the phrase "por qué" in the context at issue. Resorting to the word "razón" as an interpretation is at odds with the prescriptivist bent of the Academy.
> 
> But, that's okay. English, likewise, is loaded with common everyday expressions that cannot logically be broken down to their grammatical elements.


 


> Both are languages spoken by human beings that share common parts of speech.It seems as though the person who responded either skirted the issue or was unable to decipher the question.


 
Yes, but there are *many* grammar elements that cannot be expressed in one language the same way that they can in the other. The person who replied did so in a very _clear_, _direct_ manner...



> Long ago, I chalked up the usage as idiom, and none of the responses to this thread have led me to think otherwise. No one has successfully explained the function of the phrase "por qué" in the context at issue. *Resorting to the word "razón" as an interpretation is at odds with the prescriptivist bent of the Academy*.


If you look up porqué in the RAE, this is what it says: 
_*1. *m. coloq. Causa, *razón* o motivo._
People are resorting to "razón" because it is a *synonym* of porqué, and substituting a word with one of its synonyms seems a lot more justifiable than, say, claiming a structure must be one way because of its corresponding translation in a completely different language. If you're going to keep using "what 'the Academy' does" as a reason for your claims, you should at least check with them first because, up until now, everything you've said in this thread contradicts them.


----------



## swift

Vamos a ver. Dicen por ahí que no se puede hacer beber a quien no tiene sed. Y creo que esta discusión se está volviendo un debate de sordos. Es cierto que la sintaxis comparada ofrece materia relevante para la traducción, especialmente cuando se trata de técnicas y procedimientos como la transposición o la modulación.

En este caso, no obstante, se trata de explicar en lenguaje llano cuál es la redacción correcta y por qué.

La respuesta es diáfana: si lo que se quisiera decir es que "no tiene causa", entonces quizás se podría concebir la construcción "no tiene porqué", de forma absoluta y sin otro complemento. "Porqué" funcionaría como OD del verbo "tiene".

Ahora bien, en las oraciones subordinadas adverbiales causales, entre otras opciones, se puede usar "porque" (sin acento ortográfico esta vez): No vino porque está enfermo; yo tengo frío pero Manuel no tiene porque está abrigado.

No sucede lo mismo cuando se emplea el sintagma "por qué". Tómese por ejemplo la siguiente frase:

_El pobre ratoncito no tiene por donde escapar: el gato lo ha acorralado.

_La preposición introduce un complemento circunstancial.
Y otra más:

_Me gustaría saber de cuándo es esta carta._

En ejemplo anterior, la preposición introduce adverbios interrogativos que forman con ella sintagmas interrogativos, que a su vez se enmarcan en una interrogación parcial o indirecta. Se trata, si no me equivoco, de subordinadas sustantivas.

El medio inequívoco de determinar si se ha de usar una u otra forma (la separada o la soldada) es sustituir "porqué" o "por qué" por "motivo" o "razón":

_Mi hijo no tiene porqué asistir a esa fiesta → Mi hijo no tiene motivo asistir a esa fiesta 

_Frente a:

_Mi hijo no tiene por qué asistir a esa fiesta_. 

Y

_Desconozco el porqué de su visita _→ _Desconozco el motivo de su visita _

Finalmente, tal como queda de manifiesto en los ejemplos citados por St. Nick en su mensaje (número 7), el _sustantivo _'porqué' debe ser precedido por un _determinante_, ya sea éste un artículo determinado o indeterminado, o un adjetivo posesivo:

_Todo tiene su porqué.
Me hago todas esas preguntas porque debe haber un porqué para todo lo que está pasando_.

Un saludo amistoso. 


swift


----------



## Candle9000

MALLUS said:


> Por contra, "*el porqué*" de algo es "la razón, el motivo" de algo, y claramente se escribe junto y con acento, además de ir acompañado de artículo o adjetivo, puesto que es un sustantivo.



Tenéis razón en todo, excepto que *porque* (junto) siempre se escribe sin tilde, ya que la tilde sirve para diferenciar todas estas palabras (cuando, como, quien, cual, donde) cuando van en forma de pregunta. Nunca se dice _el porque_, sino _porque_ o _el por qué_ (escuchadlo bien con y sin la tilde).

Por lo tanto los ejemplos deberían ir así:
- No conoce el* por qué* de esa decisión.
- Debe existir algún* por qué* para estos crímenes.
...ya que corresponden a la forma de pregunta.


----------



## Aidanriley

Candle9000 said:


> Tenéis razón en todo, excepto que *porque* (junto) siempre se escribe sin tilde, ya que la tilde sirve para diferenciar todas estas palabras (cuando, como, quien, cual, donde) cuando van en forma de pregunta. Nunca se dice _el porque_, sino _porque_ o _el por qué_ (escuchadlo bien con y sin la tilde).
> 
> Por lo tanto los ejemplos deberían ir así:
> - No conoce el* por qué* de esa decisión.
> - Debe existir algún* por qué* para estos crímenes.
> ...ya que corresponden a la forma de pregunta.


 
No es verdad. Échale un vistazo a esta aclaración del DPD:


> *porqué*. 1. Sustantivo masculino que significa ‘causa o motivo’. Se usa precedido de determinante y su plural es _porqués:_ _«No entiendo el porqué de esas letanías»_ (Nieva _Zorra_ [Esp. 1988]); _«La lucidez de su mente no alcanzaba a comprender los porqués de su hijastro»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]).


 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=porqué


----------



## Candle9000

Aidanriley said:


> No es verdad. Échale un vistazo a esta aclaración del DPD:
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=porqué



Oh. Rayos, es verdad, lo he encontrado en otros diccionarios. 

Entonces supongo que _por qué_ es para preguntas, y _porqué_ para oraciones como estas. _El coste no tiene porqué trasladarse a nuestro país._


----------



## mhp

Candle9000 said:


> Entonces supongo que _por qué_ es para preguntas, y _porqué_ para oraciones como estas. _El coste no tiene porqué trasladarse a nuestro país._


      Parece que no somos sólo los guiris los que nos confundimos de eso.


----------



## St. Nick

And neither is the absence of the article conclusive. The objects of 'tener' and 'haber' are routinely expressed without articles.

I have read all the comments carefully and appreciate everyone's opinion, but no one has successfully reconciled the usage of "por qué" in this context with the Academy's opinion:



> Obsérvese que, *a diferencia* del sustantivo *porqué*, la secuencia *por qué* no puede sustituirse por términos como razón, causa o motivo.
> 
> _RAE_


----------



## mhp

Nick, I think dexter's argument is a good one. Most uses of prepositions in Spanish are not optional. There is no way to justify "no hay motivo [eso]," where [eso] is a noun phrase. As Swift points out, if we drop [eso], then _motivo/porqué_ becomes the object of the verb and there is no problem.


----------



## St. Nick

Yes, I see what you mean, mhp, but infinitive phrases serving as attributes are also common in Spanish, a feature that might explain why some writers opt for "porqué" when faced with the situation.


----------



## mhp

Yes, I also thought of an appositive construction, but honestly that is really grasping at straws. The quote by Sánchez Ferlosio, a famous author and grammarian, that I cited, although accurate from the perspective of what appears in the RAE database, seems to be an error in the database itself. Other sources, such as Google books, give the phrase as suggested by others---i.e. an indirect interrogative.


----------



## St. Nick

No, not the appositive, mhp, but the equivalent of the English complement.

_¿Para qué enfadarse?
Tiene para que vivir._

And of all the examples given in this thread to explain the construction, have you noticed the scarcity of infinitives?

I'm not unfamiliar with structure, but its rarity within a variety of grammatical situations has always made me wonder. And, it's true—when that old red- of confidence appears in these pages, I hope to see effort and thought placed behind it.


----------



## swift

Pues yo también espero raciocinio de parte de quienes parecen comprenderlo todo. Hasta ahora, sólo se ha ofrecido un ejemplo aislado sacado de un gran corpus, uno que constituye visiblemente un error de imprenta.

Dice St. Nick que algunos _autores_ prefieren la forma soldada. ¿Cuáles por ejemplo? Si se efectúa una rápida búsqueda en Google, sin duda habrá cientos o quizás hasta miles de ocurrencias para "no tiene porqué"; del mismo modo, en inglés habrá miles de ocurrencias para "he don't help". ¿Son por ello tales frases correctas? ¿Invalida en forma alguna la norma gramatical el hecho de que algunos o muchos escriban de un modo distinto al prescrito por la norma?

Yo insisto: el 'don' de citar es un sustituto cómodo para el ingenio, en palabras de Maugham.Y lo que no se entiende con tres ejemplos tampoco se entenderá con trescientos.

Baste con decir que en el ejemplo que ofrecí:

_Mi hijo no tiene porqué asistir a esa fiesta → Mi hijo no tiene  motivo asistir a esa fiesta 

_Coloqué esa equis porque di por entendido que ésta era una conversación entre seres razonables, y que se sobreentendería que *"no tiene motivo asistir" es incorrecto por cuanto hace falta una preposición: para, que indica objeto o finalidad.

Hay escasez, cierto, mas no de infinitivos, sino de raciocinio.

Para concluir, me parece que estás adoptando una postura inapropiada, St. Nick. Siento que nos estás examinando desde la perspectiva de un maestro, al pedir esfuerzo y pensamiento. Pero aquí no estamos para que nos evalúes, sino para contribuir entre todos al entendimiento de una regla simple a alguien que desgraciadamente no se volvió a aparecer en la discusión, y que era el principal interesado. 

Un saludo cordial,



swift


----------



## Candle9000

Es verdad que para sustituir _*porqué *_por otro sustantivo como _motivo _o _razón _es necesario el uso de la preposición *para*. Usando _para _ya se puede sustituir satisfactoriamente _porqué_.

Volviendo con *por qué*, esa es la forma *interrogativa *de _porqué_, y no creo que sea coherente sustituirlo.


----------



## Aidanriley

Candle9000 said:


> Es verdad que para sustituir _*porqué *_por otro sustantivo como _motivo _o _razón _es necesario el uso de la preposición *para*. Usando _para _ya se puede sustituir satisfactoriamente _porqué_.
> 
> Volviendo con *por qué*, esa es la forma *interrogativa *de _porqué_, y no creo que sea coherente sustituirlo.


 
_Porqué_ es un sustantivo y los sustantivos no pueden tener "formas interrogativas". Es más, se usa también _por qué _en oraciones no interrogativas, como en el tema original de este hilo. Otro ejemplo puede ser: "no sé _por qué_ ha dicho eso" y ninguno de los dos es una _interrogación_ en sí. Como explican tanto la aclaración de la RAE como las de la mayoría de los foreros aquí, no solo es _coherente_ utilizar "por qué" en nuestro caso, sino que también es la única posibilidad correcta...


----------



## roanheads

Aidanriley said:


> _Porqué_ es un sustantivo y los sustantivos no pueden tener "formas interrogativas". Es más, se usa también _por qué _en oraciones no interrogativas, como en el tema original de este hilo. Otro ejemplo puede ser: "no sé _por qué_ ha dicho eso" y ninguno de los dos es una _interrogación_ en sí. Como explican tanto la aclaración de la RAE como las de la mayoría de los foreros aquí, no solo es _coherente_ utilizar "por qué" en nuestro caso, sino que también es la única posibilidad correcta...


 
Aidan,
Tu ejemplo " no sé por qué ha dicho eso "--- no es una interrogación en sí, pero sí es una interrogación indirecta y por tanto "por que " es correcto.

Si se escribe el hilo como, " el coste no tiene el porqué de trasladarse a nuestro país , la interrogación tácita puede ser,-- ¿ Entonces por qué se traslada el coste a nuesto país ?
De ahí que se pueda escribir " el coste no tiene por qué trasladarse a nuestro país. 

¡ Por lo menos no voy citando nada ajena.! 

Saludos.


----------



## Candle9000

Aidanriley said:


> _Porqué_ es un sustantivo y los sustantivos no pueden tener "formas interrogativas".



Lo siento, es verdad. *Por qué* ni siquiera es un sustantivo, sino la preposición *por* mas el interrogativo *qué*. Entonces supongo que tu ejemplo está bien.
_- ¿Por qué ha dicho eso? 
- No sé por qué ha dicho eso. _(la *pregunta *en forma de respuesta)_
- El porqué de los hechos. _(sustantivo)


----------



## jasminasul

Estáis todos muy seguros, pero la RAE dice en Tontwitter que es más usual _por qué. RAE on Twitter_


> @*fr_perez4* #*RAEconsulta* Lo más habitual es escribirlo en dos palabras y con tilde: No hay por qué [se sobrentiende: dar las gracias].



"Usual" no es un argumento muy científico, y por mucho que digáis que es un desatino, una incorrección, un gazapo o lo que queráis a mí me parece correcto.

No tienes *porqué* luchar: there is no reason for you to fight, you don't have to fight
No me queda *por qué* luchar: I don't have anything to fight for anymore

En fin, que sigo igual.


----------



## S.V.

No. El ejemplo de la RAE es "_No hay porqué_", es decir, _No hay motivo_. Es un sustantivo, no podemos pegarle un infinitivo (_*No hay motivo luchar_).

Siempre que puedas agregar un "determinante" (22.15a), v.g. un insulto, funciona como interrogativo: _No tienes por qué diablos luchar_.


----------



## Aviador

Yo concuerdo. El sustantivo _porqué_ no tiene cabida en esa estructura, pero sí la tiene la locución _por qué_, en la que la preposición _por_ denota que la acción expresada por el verbo tiene un fin (se hace a causa de algo o alguien o en su beneficio) y el pronombre _qué_ se refiere a aquello por lo que se realiza la acción, como el pronombre _quien_ en _No tengo a nadie *por quien* luchar. _También se puede usar la locución pronominal _lo cual en_ vez de _qué_: _No me queda nada *por lo cual* luchar_.


----------



## anahiseri

No voy a añadir más argumentos, demasiado se ha dicho ya sobre un asunto que me parece elemental, pero creo que nadie ha respondido a la petición de traducción al inglés. Propongo: 

There's *no reason why* the cost should be passed to our country.
There's *no reason to pass* the cost  to our country.


----------



## anahiseri

jasminasul said:


> No tienes *porqué* luchar



Esa oración no tiene sentido, y me parece obvio.
Manera normal, correcta de  completar la frase *No tienes* .... :
No tienes hermanos. - No tienes ningún ejercicio hecho - No tienes a nadie que te ayude - 
No tienes el paraguas. 
Salta a la vista que No tienes *porqué* luchar resulta anómalo. Con el sustantivo *porqué, *se puede decir, análogamente a las frases anteriores:
No tienes ningún porqué convincente.  No tienes el porqué. 

En cambio, *No tienes por qué venir *se corresponde con *¿por qué vienes?*
igual que *No tiene dónde vivir* se corresponde  con *¿dónde vive?*

(No son argumentos, son ejemplos. . . .)


----------



## jasminasul

A mí no me resulta anómalo en absoluto, ni elemental, sino todo lo contrario. Es gramática muy compleja relacionada con la forma en que utilizamos el lenguaje, que es maleable y creativo aun siguiendo las normas gramaticales.
(Tampoco pondría "reason why" juntas en una frase.)

Cuando decimos "no tengo adonde ir" (o "no tiene donde vivir", que es diferente a "no sé dónde vive"), ese _adonde_ es más cercano a un sustantivo, con el significado de "un sitio en el que", igual que _porqué_, que equivale a "un motivo para".


----------



## S.V.

Esa es una diferencia con_ relativos _(26.12i). _Porqué_ solo es sustantivo, según las reglas actuales, que sí son inventos humanos. 

Se escribe pegado porque_ por _no conserva una función preposicional (forman un sustantivo). En este caso, ve que alterna con _para_ (_No tiene pa qué venir_).

_Reason why_ sería _razón por que._ Separado porque es _"relativo"_; lo puedes reemplazar con_ por la cual._ Más normal con artículo: _No hay ninguna razón por la que...
_
Solemos evitar ese _por que_ sin artículo, precisamente porque ya tiene dos funciones "básicas" (_core_) con _por qué_ y_ porque_. __


----------



## anahiseri

jasminasul said:


> (Tampoco pondría "reason why" juntas en una frase.)


Pues es una expresión muy común. Para muestra, un botón: 165 millones de "hits" en Google.


----------



## jasminasul

Lo que quería decir es que si podemos decir "no hay motivo", sería igualmente aceptable decir "no hay porqué". En todos los demás casos no hay duda de que lo correcto es "por qué". 

A mí me parece lo mismo que "voy a donde Pepita", en el que _donde_ equivale a "la casa de". Es una estructura rara para los que no estamos acostumbrados, pero llevamos siglos diciéndolo. Sin duda muchísimos traductores escriben "vio cómo se ponía el sol", y sin embargo es incorrecto.

"Reason why" es una tautología usada por muchos escritores. Lo que he dicho es que yo no lo utilizaría.


----------



## jsvillar

Pues yo me sumo al resto, a la norma restrictiva:

No hay (un) porqué = no hay (un) motivo
No hay por qué (dar las gracias) = no es necesario (dar las gracias)

Si te fijas, el ejemplo de la RAE insiste en que está omitido 'dar las gracias'. Y si está eso omitido, no puedes escribirlo junto: No hay porqué (dar las gracias) = 'no hay motivo dar las gracias'


----------



## Over over

Son correctas las formas "por qué" y "por que":

_eso no tiene por que / por qué ser así._

Se trata de la preposición "por" y el relativo "que" utilizado sin un antecedente expreso. 

Aunque la forma átona ("que") es la propia de los relativos, se admite también la tónica ("qué"), cuando quien escribe siente necesidad de expresar esa tonicidad, lo que desde luego sucede en los casos en los que se omite el infinitivo:

_- ¿Por qué no haces los ejercicios?
- Porque no tengo por qué._

Sin embargo, en el mismo contexto, si el infinitivo aparece expreso y aunque la forma tónica sigue siendo correcta e incluso más frecuente, es posible ver también utilizada la forma átona:

_- ¿Por qué no haces los ejercicios?
- Porque no tengo por que / por qué hacerlos._


----------

